# Search error



## Ken555 (Nov 17, 2009)

I rec'd this error several times in the last five minutes while attempting to search.



> *Fatal error*:  Allowed memory size of 26214400 bytes exhausted (tried to allocate 35 bytes) in */home/tugbbsc/public_html/forums/search.php* on line *1011*


----------



## footloose (Nov 17, 2009)

I have experienced the same problem when trying to search for renting advice


----------



## DeniseM (Nov 17, 2009)

Our search function is glitchy.  A better way to search TUG is to put this in your google box:  *"search words go here" site:tugbbs.com*


----------



## TUGBrian (Nov 17, 2009)

or you can use this page to search more quickly

http://tug2.net/Global_TUG_Search.html


----------



## Makai Guy (Nov 17, 2009)

We recently increased our memory allocation for the BBS from 20 megs to 25 megs.  So now the memory error kicks in at 26214400 byte instead of 20971520 bytes like the last time it was reported.


----------



## GregGH (Jan 20, 2010)

Fatal error: Allowed memory size of 26214400 bytes exhausted (tried to allocate 35 bytes) in /home/tugbbsc/public_html/forums/search.php on line 1011


FYI -  getting it today


Greg


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 20, 2010)

The bottom line is that our search function just doesn't work very well and I don't think that is going to change.

See Brian's reply in post #4 for a much better way to search TUG.

A google search is also the 3rd choice on the drop down menu when you click on the "search this forum" button.


----------



## GregGH (Feb 6, 2010)

TUGBrian said:


> or you can use this page to search more quickly
> 
> http://tug2.net/Global_TUG_Search.html



Hey - why not post this  search link on the main header ?   Not having the normal search is a pain...  make this pain go away - please

Greg


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 6, 2010)

GregGH said:


> Hey - why not post this  search link on the main header ?   Not having the normal search is a pain...  make this pain go away - please
> 
> Greg



Greg - when you click the search button, it's one of the options.


----------



## Makai Guy (Feb 6, 2010)

GregGH said:


> make this pain go away - please



If we knew how to fix it, it would have been fixed long ago.


----------



## TUGBrian (Feb 6, 2010)

search.tug2.net does the exact same thing....and faster.


----------



## GregGH (Feb 7, 2010)

There is something that I just do not like about the google search ...  you miss the sub-forums it was posted into ...

I guess I can't post TWO attachments --- part 1 of 2

Greg


----------



## GregGH (Feb 7, 2010)

Take a normal search - compare the two ---the google search is weak ( see image above ) ...  hey - I pay the membership ... figure out how to make it right .... this software for the forum is 'off the shelf stuff' --there are lots of others out there with it ... there is an answer ...

Last night I was getting the error - today I am not - is it a case of re-booting?  Is there a time that errors are more prone?

Greg


----------



## TUGBrian (Feb 7, 2010)

GregGH said:


> Take a normal search - compare the two ---the google search is weak ( see image above ) ...  hey - I pay the membership ... figure out how to make it right .... this software for the forum is 'off the shelf stuff' --there are lots of others out there with it ... there is an answer ...
> 
> Last night I was getting the error - today I am not - is it a case of re-booting?  Is there a time that errors are more prone?
> 
> Greg



the bbs is free and open to the public...you arent paying for it.

every google search ive ever done has displayed just as many threads as the BBS search...so im not sure how thats "weak"

per your listings above, it only does that when you type in "avAIra" vs "avIAra"

typing in the latter returns more than 1000 results.

The TUGBBS runs on its own linux box...rebooting is not an issue (nor is it done except on rare occasions)


----------

